# Is this a bottle for the blind



## Mailman1960 (Mar 31, 2021)

It has a Dimond with a B and 17B on the bottom any thoughts


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 1, 2021)

No.  It's a Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root Bladder Remedy bottle with all of the embossing peened out of the mold.  I've never quite figured out why they did this, but the newer examples of this bottle are typically like this...I usually dig these blank ones in late 1910's and even in early 1920's pits even though they are still tooled lip.  The little dots and so forth are just from where they obscured the embossing in the mold.


----------



## embe (Apr 1, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> ... with all of the embossing peened out of the mold.  I've never quite figured out why they did this, but the newer examples of this bottle are typically like this...



I wonder if they started going to a paper label on the newer ones, which would stick better on a smooth surface, hence they peened the embossing out of the mold?  Just a guess


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 1, 2021)

Not sure.  There was always the big label panel on the back of these, but maybe they needed more space. I have had several post-1906 embossed ones that did have labels over the embossed side panels.


----------



## Nickneff (Apr 1, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> It has a Dimond with a B and 17B on the bottom any thoughts


Never seen a Kilmer without being embossed interesting


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 1, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Not sure.  There was always the big label panel on the back of these, but maybe they needed more space. I have had several post-1906 embossed ones that did have labels over the embossed side panels.


Would there be any value to this bottle


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 1, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Would there be any value to this bottle


$5-$10


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 1, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> $5-$10


Thanks appreciate your feedback


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 1, 2021)

*Here's  one:









*


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 1, 2021)

That's weird what happened to my bottle thanks


----------

